# Star Trek Kits Being Re-Popped!!!!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Posted on Starship Modeler today:
----------------------------------------------------------
*Our RC2 sales rep wrote:*The AMT team is very excited to provide you with information on new releases for the second half of 2005. 

2005 is the year for sci-fi products. Based on customer requests we will be re-introducing 4 of the most requested AMT Star Trek models: 
- #38387 USS Enterprise T.V. Show 3 pc Set, 
- #38389 Klingon Bird of Prey, 
- the Star Trek 3 pc Adversary Set (Includes Romulan Warbird, Klingon Bird of Prey and Ferngi Marauder) 
- #38388 USS Enterprise Movie 3 pc set. 

A flyer is attached featuring these re-releases. 


Just got this email this morning. Looks like they are not abandoning Trek altogether like the rumor mill's been saying. 

Linda
--------------------------
Thanks Linda!

James


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

What!

No Galileo, Exploration Kit, Romulan BOP?

The 3 Enterprise kits have poor detail...even for me.

I might buy a Klingon BOP, and the Adversary kit. You never know when I'll need a paper weight....

and on the subject of BATTLESTAR GALACTICA MODELS...look here:

http://forums.scalehobby.com/viewthread.php?tid=4320

What a day.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Now, which "- #38388 USS Enterprise Movie 3 pc set" is it they're releasing, I wonder? I'm hoping that this might be the one w/the E-B, E-C and E-E, since two of those were in movies and the first 3-Enterprise set w/the Nil, E-A and E-D came out well before the E-D was in Generations - for all of 25 minutes of footage....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

By the way, the original thread can be found in the This Just In forum, under the title "RC2 News: AMT re-releases Star Trek Kits".


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey nice ! :thumbsup: 
How soon ???  
It's already past the 2nd half of 2005.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

If you check out the Flyer it has estimated dates.

38387 - Sept.
38388 - Oct.
38390 - Nov.
38389 - Sept.

James


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Am I the only one having trouble bringing the flyer up ?
Hey thanks Mr. JamesDFarrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool...I always wanted the B, C and E kit...how big is the E in that kit?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The E-E is around 10" to 11" long.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Captain April said:


> They may not have abandoned Star Trek, but they're taking the cheap way out.


 That may or may not be true. RC2 re-released the SW kits just prior to releasing a whole bunch of new SW kits. Or was that Monogram?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I wish I was happy about this ,yes I am happy to see that Trek kits are being produced but I was hopeing for new releases not a rehash of the same old crap we have had for years .After the quality that Polar Lights brought it is hard to look back ! Even on the NX 01 kit I did not see Polar Lights on it ! So that is a hint that Polar Lights may be truely gone!And yes I will go out and buy these kits ,crap Trek is better than no Trek !,


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> It's already past the 2nd half of 2005.



Um, no. We're five days into the second half of 2005. The second quarter just ended.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

As I said in the other thread. I didn't buy them new and I'm not buying them now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the news, James! The B,C,and E set I never got, so I am happy for that. I still perfer new over repops. I knew that Jeffery would be happy for some more 1/2500 ST ship.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Will buy IF: 
1) They are all the same sacle
2) They include TOS E, 1701-A, B, C, D and E

This may be the only chance for many of us to get a complete set of Enterprise ships at the same scale. 

I could use another Klingon BOP & Romulan Warbird. 

I still have my E-E in the box ready to be started.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

No thanks. I didn't like those kits when they first came out.

Boy, do they have a knack of picking the worst kits to repop or what?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Rogue1 said:


> Boy, do they have a knack of picking the worst kits to repop or what?


 Corporate equivalent of a self-fufilling prophecy.

The suits decided long ago that sci-fi doesn't count in their book. They find themselves forced to deal with it. They make the worst possible decisions on purpose, then use the sales failure as an example of why they were "right" all along.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I've read a lot of requests for the 1/2500 scale Enteprises. They might sell well.

I know I'd buy at least one of the B, C and E one. I haven't done that one yet. I'll also stockpile a bunch of KBoPs.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Rogue1 said:


> No thanks. I didn't like those kits when they first came out.
> 
> Boy, do they have a knack of picking the worst kits to repop or what?


"the worst? They were some of the better selling Trek kits, IIRC. Well, the 1/2500 kits, anyhow. The first set - E-Nil, E-A and E-D - were pretty much "released to death", tho, in that there were two releases of the first run, a "flight display" version and then the much-derided chrome version. The second set - E-B, E-C and E-E - sold pretty well for it's short relase time. That's evidenced by it going for $50+ on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. 

From what I can remember, the Bird-of-Prey was pretty popular, too. I recall seeing lots of them entered at contests, on display shelves in model shops and on lots of websites. I don't recall how well the Adversary Set sold, but I know they still go for around $15 - $20 or so on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> - not too shabby. 

So, just 'cause you don't like 'em doesn't mean they're a bad choice.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

justinleighty said:


> Um, no. We're five days into the second half of 2005. The second quarter just ended.


Actually I meant 5 days after the 2nd half started.


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

Funnily enough the local TRU in Adelaide, South Australia still had stocks of the last release of the KBOP that they marked down to $10 each and still could not sell. I bought one to cut up for greeblies to kitbash.

The 1/2500 Enterprise sets sound good as I allways wanted to do some kitbashing in that scale and the e-bay prices were just getting scary. If the pricing in Australia is comparable to the SW kit re-release pricing then I may get several as they were very fairly priced.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

this is awesome, I will be buying a couple of both the 3 pack enterprises, Now if they could judt repop the Enterprise E larger scale, I will be really happy. Or better yet a new 1/1000 scale.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Why is it evil for RC2 to repop old models? Some of us look back on the old kits and say, "wow, I can relive my childhood."

More than that, however, they already have the molds. They are, if not being used for repops, sitting around not making money for the company. EVERY STAR TREK AND STAR WARS KIT THAT SELLS IS A POSITIVE STEP. If even the old kits can still make money, there is all the more reason to say that so will new kits.

All of us here have no freaking clue what is going to happen with RC2 in the future, beyond the posted release schedule. A few months ago, did I not see several people lamenting the fact that the old molds were not being used anymore?

And if the kit is inaccurate, use your magnificent modeling skills and FIX IT.

The aftermarket decal and resin part makers have got to be falling over themselves in glee right now. New inaccurate kits means new opportunity to SELL SELL SELL.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

enterprise_fan said:


> Will buy IF:
> 1) They are all the same sacle
> 2) They include TOS E, 1701-A, B, C, D and E


 They are (1/2500), and they do (three in each box). What, you never saw these kits before? They were out for years and years.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

dan1701d said:


> this is awesome, I will be buying a couple of both the 3 pack enterprises, Now if they could judt repop the Enterprise E larger scale, I will be really happy. Or better yet a new 1/1000 scale.


This is not awesome !!!! 

Its the equivalent of going from eating prime rib and wine every night to nothing but hamburger and water every night...........


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

*Thank You Thomas Sasser............*

Thank you for your hard work giving us 6 wonderful kits. I think this announcement from RC2 is their way of telling us that your work and dedication is no longer wanted by them. I pray that I'm wrong.... I just wanted to be one of the first to thank you for your service to the modeling community.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, I don't want it misunderstood.

Thanks, Thomas for your excellent work. :thumbsup: 

Thanks to Polar Lights for making some of the dreams and wishes of us Trek fans come to life. :thumbsup: 

And with that appropriately said I'll wait to see if RC2 ever gives us something for which to be thankful. :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There's lots and lots from RC2 to be thankful for. You just don't like the kits being offered, so have to do your usual "take a dump" on the thankfulness of others.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

NICE!!!! Hey, it's good to know the RC2 people are listening somewhat. And, boy, I bet the 2500 guys are kinda giddy right now.  I'll have to pick up some of the 3 piece sets of all 6 E's again.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> There's lots and lots from RC2 to be thankful for. You just don't like the kits being offered, so have to do your usual "take a dump" on the thankfulness of others.


I'm more worried by, then thankful for, this news as well Griffworks.

It has nothing to do with being ungratefull for the work that Thomas has done. I think that anyone reading my past posts will acknowledge as much.

It has more to do with the likelihood that now that RC2 is re-popping past AMT Trek stuff it seems ten times more likely that we won't see more PL mastered kits. 

I'll be surprised if there is even one more unannounced kit, muchless all the ones we longed to have seen done. 

The only sliver of hope in the news, in my opinion, is that they didn't announce the re-release of the TOS E. The last ones I bought seemed to be pretty devoid of the original details such as well shaped and enclosed window lines, etc. Perhaps if their molds for it have deteriated to the point that they need new masters they will let Thomas have a crack at a 1/350th version.

Their molds for the Enterprise D must be near uselessness too based on the "Generations" version I bought years ago.(though I know we won't get a 1/350th version)


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't mean to say, in any way, that the old kits are of any quality compared to what Polar Lights gave us. My point of view is strictly marketing. RC2 is willing to spend the money to rebox and run these kits. Is it a poor effort to please the fans? Yes, most certainly it is. Will I buy the two 3-piece Enterprise sets? You bet I will. And I'll scratch-build a CVN-65, CV-8 and 1777 sailing ship to go with them.

RC2, as we well know, does not care one bit about plastic model kits. Even some of our own people at Estes loudly proclaim, "Plastic is dead." Tell that to Trumpeter, Hasegawa, Tamiya, and most of Asia and Europe. Only in AMERICA is it dying, and only because of our idiot instant gratification mentality.

There we find the reasoning of the suits at RC2. What will sell at WalMart? Take the cost of tooling an all-new plastic Star Trek kit, development costs, no corners cut (we fans won't allow it) and the overall large expenses of creating a new kit. But plastic kits are NOT selling to the masses at WalMart the way they did 10 years ago. WalMart (and other mass market) are the prime focus of any business today. This is where the real money is. If it WalMart does not buy it, you may as well not make it. Corporate mentality, money is the ONLY MATTER. Companies run by fans, as was Polar Lights, get quickly noticed and bought by the suits who only see BMWs and big houses. When this happens, the creative and caring people find themselves regarded as a liability, because that sort of person makes for a small profit margin.

I'm not defending RC2 or any other big company. I'm simply sharing some insight into what happens in the American toy and specialty market.

I'll tell you this; I don't blame RC2 for how they run a business. I hold my blame for the owners of Playing Mantis for giving in to corporate greed. All the nonsense on their website was about how this guy loved old toys and all that stuff and this company was a creation out of his passions for what he made and blah blah blah WHERE IS HE NOW?

RC2 is not the one denying us what we want. Playing Mantis did that already.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I sent in my letter I think a couple of months ago when John P.(I believe it was John P., I might be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.) listed the address in a thread.

You still have that snail mail address, John P.? (cleaned out my George Kastanza-like wallet a week or so ago where it formerly resided).

P.S. If you send a letter "signed receipt requested" it will tend to get more attention, even if a flunky has to do the signing the big green sticker stays on there and it draws more attention.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, I did that a couple months back when it was brought up originally. Nor did I intimate that I hadn't, Chuck. If you got otherwise out of what I wrote, you're readin' in to it something that wasn't put in there.  

However, I rather doubt that everybody who's moanin' has done so. I don't have the address, but have plans to research it again and write another letter after I calm down a bit. I'll prolly write another in another couple of months.


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

I think Roguepink has a pretty good understanding of what's going on: it's all about the bottom line. Keep expenses down, profits up. Manage the risk. The big Refit was riskier than a repop, and I hope the risk pays off for RC2, so they decide that there's money in new SF kits. Or at least good ones. 

To that end, once I find the address, I'll write a polite letter thanking them for releasing the Refit and telling them how many Refits I've _purchased_, hopefully appealing to their bottom line. It'll include a polite request for a large TOS Enterprise (personal preference) with an indication of how many of _those _ kits I'll purchase.

Steve


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Hmm… Some interesting reading here. 

I, for one, am thankful for the re-releases. I never did have an opportunity to purchase the “B, C, E” kit, so I will definitely be picking up one of those. I am also looking forward to picking up another “1701, A, D” kit. 

Not sure that I’ll get the Klingon BOP kit or Adversary set, though. I’m still fairly happy with how my previous BOP kit came out (and it’s been a few years now since I built it).(My Klingon BOP Kit)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

podmonger said:


> I think Roguepink has a pretty good understanding of what's going on: it's all about the bottom line. Keep expenses down, profits up. Manage the risk. The big Refit was riskier than a repop, and I hope the risk pays off for RC2, so they decide that there's money in new SF kits. Or at least good ones.
> 
> To that end, once I find the address, I'll write a polite letter thanking them for releasing the Refit and telling them how many Refits I've _purchased_, hopefully appealing to their bottom line. It'll include a polite request for a large TOS Enterprise (personal preference) with an indication of how many of _those _kits I'll purchase.


See, the perfect example of drawing bee's w/honey rather then vitrolic vinegar! Tell them what other kits you've purchased, too. Don't stop at just the Refit, but be sure to mention specific numbers on that Refit. I'll likley never build it, but I ordered a second Refit thru the LHS.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I tell it as I see it. If I believe that someone (or someones) is trying to pull a fast one or pretending that they're doing you a favour and being your friend yet all the while I intuitively suspect that it's all a scam than I'll say so. I have expressed my gratitude now and before to Thomas, Dave and Polar Lights for all the wonderful things they've done. They well deserved it.

But why should I or anyone express gratitude to those who are essentially corporate raiders? Why should I be grateful to a company that is only offering more of what I have already deemed unstisfactory? If by chance they happen to offer something worthwhile, something on par with what Polar Lights has given us, then I will express my due appreciation. But until then RC2 has done _nothing_ to warrant my appreciation or my business. I am willing to spend my hard earned money for the models I want, but if RC2 or anyone is unwilling to produce those items then they won't get my business. And I will judge their actions as well as their product by merit or lack thereof.

Simple. That's not unwarranted. That's fair appraisal by an interested consumer. We are effectively telling them how they can earn our business. If they elect not to hear us or care then we'll take our business elsewhere. All the while this is a forum for discussion and sharing of opinion. No one said it was a love-in, and if it was it would be boring as hell and nothing would ever change.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

But when you constantly complain about the same things over and over here with those of us in "the choir", you're not doing anything other than pissing off those who are supposed to be on your side. In fact, most of the folks get really nasty when something happens that they don't like and make out that anyone who likes that thing are stupid with their constant commentary. This particular instance is a perfect example of people who moan to the choir without having a real, positive influence on events. 

If you want to make a positive change, write a letter, dude. Whining about what you guys don't like how things are turning out obviously doesn't get you the results that you want. It just stirs up more crap and "infighting".


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

Anybody able to find that snail mail address?

Steve


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

_*Sigh*_ I only get your case because I get tired of you're harping on mine. Stick to the point of the thread and you won't hear a peep out of me.

You think RC2 is doing a swell job--fine. I and others don't agree and say so, but to you that's unfair complaining. You're grateful and satisfied for those kits being offered by RC2--fine. I and others aren't and say so, but you qualify it as being negative and being impossible to satisfy. Too bad.

You're entitled to your opinion and--wonders!--so are we.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

This if very unlike you, Griffworks.

I understand if you don't like to read complaints. But your complaining about Warped 9's complaints, has had the effect of blowing them way out of proportion.

If he doesn't like something RC2 is doing, he has every reason to complain as long as it's not vulgar or profane.

You two guys sing Kumbaya, give each other a hug and move on to some other subject.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sure AMT models are not the best, but look at all the cool after market stuff to get. 
Even the PL 1701 has after markets stuff for it. Like all the decals. I have bought PNT,and JT Graphics and like the extra choices. I have just ordered the hanger deck for the PL 1701.
So even if we want new kits, we have to take what they give us or not.
I read that the repoops of the kit were on a most requested list. I never heard of one. So some people messed us up.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

podmonger said:


> Anybody able to find that snail mail address?


Nope. I looked around the house before I left for work and couldn't find it. I'm pretty certain I never wrote it down or printed it out. I even checked my old email folders on my PC and couldn't find it. I've been trying to do a Search, but can't seem to find it in any old posts using "Polar Lights Mailing Address".


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> This if very unlike you, Griffworks.
> 
> I understand if you don't like to read complaints. But your complaining about Warped 9's complaints, has had the effect of blowing them way out of proportion.
> 
> If he doesn't like something RC2 is doing, he has every reason to complain as long as it's not vulgar or profane.


It's juvenile in it's content, thus somewhat annoying. Kinda like having jock-itch that gets to a point you just can't ignore it anymore no matter how hard you try.

Heh... What a mental picture for the mind.... 

Whenever you put your comments out for the public to see, they come under scrutiny themselves. I could respect a well-reasoned, non-vitriolic diatribe on why someone is upset and possibly what they think they can do about it. Instead, we get constant crying about it and ranting about why everybody should hate the Great And Evile RC2 for bending us all over our collective hobby benches and ramming us up our backsides by not giving us exactly that one special kit that we want. 

Please hold on while I call the Waaahm-bulance. 

So, you put your comments out there and you have to expect people to take issue with them. I don't rightly care if "warped" wants to air his thoughts on the subject. I do, however, take issue w/the constant sophomoric jabs he constantly takes, tho. 


> You two guys sing Kumbaya, give each other a hug and move on to some other subject.


That ain't happenin'. I'll pull a Bluto on your guitar you come near me with it.... 

"Sorry 'bout that..."


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I can see those kits being on a "most requested" list, especially if the criteria was "kits I wish I'd bought the first time around but you boneheads didn't make enough of 'em".

Note that apparently the 18" Enterprise wasn't on that list.

Hopefully that'll plant the seed in the minds of the RC2 high mucketymucks that the previous effort wasn't up to snuff, and since a Star Trek line of models without the original Enterprise being more prominent than it is presently is rather hollow, and the refit apparently is doing well, hopefully a few key neurons will fire and Thomas will get a phone call about doing another of them big ship models.

Ceaseless complaining and moaning, carefully aimed and construed, can certainly help this cause.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

podmonger said:


> Anybody able to find that snail mail address?
> 
> Steve


 RC2
Highways 136 & 20
PO Box 500
Dyersville, IA
52040-0500


Someone had a name for the PL person there, but I didn't save it.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Is this what you are looking for? 
I just found this address for RC2 on the PL BB. 
It is suppose to be to the Corp office.

1111 W. 22nd Street
Suite 320
Oak Brook, IL 60523

Phone: 630.573.7200
Fax: 630.573.7575


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

That's the old ERTL adress. Hmm.

As I said, I never defended or attacked RC2. $$$ is all that matters. If they make $$$ on the kits, repop or new, Star Trek will continue IN SOME FORM AT LEAST in the stores. They have to look at this: have the new designs made enough money to justify the cost of production?

Griff, Warped, you guys are turning the discussion into something personal between just the two of you. Perhaps you can take it to e-mail instead?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> I just found this address for RC2 on the PL BB.
> It is suppose to be to the Corp office.
> 
> ...


I think this is the snail mail addy I had sent my letter to, not the PL addy. I addressed them to "Sales Department", IIRC, and had printed out two copies, folded them neatly and wrote "Customer Service" on one and the other to "Sales".


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I understand if you don't like to read complaints. But your complaining about Warped 9's complaints, has had the effect of blowing them way out of proportion.
> 
> If he doesn't like something RC2 is doing, he has every reason to complain as long as it's not vulgar or profane.


Bingo. Everyone else is talking about whether they like or don't like RC2's actions and choice of product. But Griff elects to complain about my disagreement with RC2 and how I express it. WTF? And why isn't he on anyone else's case about them expressing their disagreement with RC2?

To hell with it.

But more back on point. If they're going to repop old kits then why not put at least a little effort into it, do a little research and reissue kits a greater percentage of the customer could actually be interested in. For examples:

Repopping the old 18" TOS _E_ as is might well be pointless. When you factor in price in comparison to the affordability of PL's little 1/1000 jewel then I can't see that old 18 incher generating much interest. That said, I still wouldn't buy one now, but that old kit was one of if not the most successful sci-fi kit ever so who knows?

Now what if they reppoped the 22" version, but did a little work and offered it as a whole model as opposed to a cutaway? That's something that might genuinely interest quite a few folks (yes, including me) and the kit would be a lot easier to accurize than the 18 incher.

What about the original Klingon Battlecruiser? I still have one unbuilt, but I can see there still being interest in it since apparently it was one of the better efforts of the early kits. Dress it up with some new packaging and you might actually have something.

How about repopping the Romulan BoP? That hasn't been seen in what seems like forever and so it could be worth doing.

I'm in general agreement with most that the Spock with snakes kit would generate interest, particularly the original version rather than the TMP version. The TOS Bridge is another I believe could generate some genuine interest. The K7 Station, the _Galileo_ Shuttlecraft and the Exploration set were truly sorry kits though even when they were new, and so I don't see how those would be well received.

Repopping the movie era _E_ would be a truly pointless exercise in light of the availibility of the current excellent PL kit. I like the Vulcan shuttle myself, but I'm not sure if there's really enough interest out there to warrant reissuing it. Sure a few modelers would be ecstatic, but I don't think those few would be enough to justify the expense of repopping it. And that follows with most of the remaining old kits--some that I actually like and many I don't, but in the end the remaining kits are all from the contemporary Trek series and films. And as we've seen over the past few years interest in product from the more contemporary shows has really fallen off. Beyond a handful of devotees to those individual kits I seriously doubt that any of them justify the expense of being reissued from a business standpoint.

The sole two exceptions to that reasoning could be the 1701D and the Klingon BoP. I wouldn't be interested, but I know there are still many others who are.

But after all is said and done it still comes down to the essential disagreement: RC2 is taking a large step backward rather than building upon PL's success and moving forward. Their actions do not speak of a plan to build upon the existing customer base, but rather to milk a few remaining dollars from it and then cut it loose.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

> Repopping the old 18" TOS _E_ as is might well be pointless. When you factor in price in comparison to the affordability of PL's little 1/1000 jewel then I can't see that old 18 incher generating much interest. That said, I still wouldn't buy one now, but that old kit was one of if not the most successful sci-fi kit ever so who knows?
> 
> Now what if they repopped the 22" version, but did a little work and offered it as a whole model as opposed to a cutaway? That's something that might genuinely interest quite a few folks (yes, including me) and the kit would be a lot easier to accurize than the 18 incher.


I definitely agree here. My primary reason for preferring something like that is due to the scale involved - it's not that far off the AMT Refit kit in scale, so is more appealing to those of us who like to have kits in-scale w/each other. 'Course, I'd still rather see a Refit in 1/1000 and would easily forgo the 22" TOS Enterprise. 


> What about the original Klingon Battlecruiser? I still have one unbuilt, but I can see there still being interest in it since apparently it was one of the better efforts of the early kits. Dress it up with some new packaging and you might actually have something.
> 
> How about repopping the Romulan BoP? That hasn't been seen in what seems like forever and so it could be worth doing.


To me, this is a no-brainer. Lots of folks have been wanting to see this one re-released for quite a while now. I'm one of them, and even know it's inaccurate. 


> I'm in general agreement with most that the Spock with snakes kit would generate interest, particularly the original version rather than the TMP version.


See, I don't know that many folks who are interested in this kit, so I disagree. I just don't think it would sell much better than, say, the Galileo shuttlecraft kit (which was re-released in the early 90's).


> The TOS Bridge is another I believe could generate some genuine interest. The K7 Station, the _Galileo_ Shuttlecraft and the Exploration set were truly sorry kits though even when they were new, and so I don't see how those would be well received.


The K-7 Station is actually still much sought after. If you don't believe me, check e(vil)Bay and see how much they're getting MIB. Hell, they're going for $25+ partially built! 


> Repopping the movie era _E_ would be a truly pointless exercise in light of the availibility of the current excellent PL kit. I like the Vulcan shuttle myself, but I'm not sure if there's really enough interest out there to warrant reissuing it.


The Vulcan shuttle is another kit that goes for relatively respectable amounts on e(vil)Bay. 


> Sure a few modelers would be ecstatic, but I don't think those few would be enough to justify the expense of repopping it. And that follows with most of the remaining old kits--some that I actually like and many I don't, but in the end the remaining kits are all from the contemporary Trek series and films. And as we've seen over the past few years interest in product from the more contemporary shows has really fallen off. Beyond a handful of devotees to those individual kits I seriously doubt that any of them justify the expense of being reissued from a business standpoint.
> 
> The sole two exceptions to that reasoning could be the 1701D and the Klingon BoP. I wouldn't be interested, but I know there are still many others who are.
> 
> But after all is said and done it still comes down to the essential disagreement: RC2 is taking a large step backward rather than building upon PL's success and moving forward. Their actions do not speak of a plan to build upon the existing customer base, but rather to milk a few remaining dollars from it and then cut it loose.


Which, as Roguepink pointed out, makes sense for them from a marketing perspective. RC2 has always been about the bottom line and doesn't seem all that interested in keeping the vocal minority - us in these forums - happy. Frankly, it's all about the money when you're talking corporate America and researching a customer base to see what they'd really like - beyond the occasional on-site poll - costs money. 

:shrug: I'm happy with what we've gotten and what has been announced. I'm not going to purchase another Adversary set nor the KBoP - neither interests me anymore. However, I know folks who do like both and are very likely to pick up at least one of each that are coming up. Now, the two 1/2500 scale kits, on the other hand - I'm all over those.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always felt RC2's best strategy would be to re-issue the best of the old AMT/Ertl kits, while producing new, accurate kits in a consistent scale. So far, they've started on this strategy. Whether it will continue, we shall see.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, we can hope for that semi-hybrid plan, eh? I don't think it's such a bad idea for them to save money and re-pop, but hope they'll continue with at least the 1/1000 scale line.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

As I said earlier, I see it as a positive thing that at least they didn't announce the 18" TOS E. 

From the last couple I bought before they were discontinued it appears that their molds for that one are probably are on it's last legs.

Perhaps they can take advantage of PL's and Thomas' existing working relationship with the Chinese mold making company. Could be almost as cost effective to have Thomas do a new 1/350th then to remold an 18" version.

That's a suggestion I think might be a well-made one for anyone who hasn't written to RC2 yet.

That's one little ray of sunshine and positivity I can come up with.

Griff! Don't make me invest in that Titanium guitar. :lol:
I'd much rather put the money into my 1/24th Galileo!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I see Griff has taken it up the pipe here for trying to have an optimistic outlook. I'm opening a beer here in his honor.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I have written them before but I have not done so every month ,but I will ! I think that if we are going to try and change things we must be persistant.I am not one to just sit back and whine !I think that maybe, we may be the reason for the rehashes in the first place.Our letters and our post have shown a want for Trek kits ,but they want to take the easy way out and gave us rehashes.Lets not fight with each other ! Lets get busy writing letters and try and show our support for Trek kit and Sci -Fi kits in general.As it has been posted before be nice be polite and tell them what you would like to see as New kits.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

ChrisDoll said:


> I see Griff has taken it up the pipe here for trying to have an optimistic outlook. I'm opening a beer here in his honor.


No one has bashed him for being optimistic. But some have been dissed for taking a dissenting viewpoint and that earned a rebuttal.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

All right, both of ya, knock it off. I've spent the last hour cleaning up posts and deleting troll remarks _on both "sides"_ for the last hour and quite frankly, I'm tired.

This reissue has been planned to my knowledge for over seven months. Deal with it. It may not be as bad as you think after all.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Well I for one am planning to get the 2 3 piece Enterprise kits and perhaps the Klingon BOP the only thing I dont like about that kit is the way the wings were set in the attack position and I was wondering if that can be changed to the flight position as seen at the end of ST 3 and the beginning of ST 4 or are the positionable. To me the wings in the upright flight position makes the BOP look more graceful. Anyway that said I see the repops as an oportunity to get a complete set of Enterprise's that I missed last time around without the hassle and the expense of aquireing them through Evil-Bay. Just my take on things


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> How about repopping the Romulan BoP? That hasn't been seen in what seems like forever and so it could be worth doing.


 With the exception of the three piece set (TOS E/D-7/R-BOP), I don't think that's likely as the molds for the large Romulan Bird of Prey no longer exist.

I paid a rather large sum of money for one once at a Star Trek Convention in the late 80's and was *very* disappointed in the model's lack of detail and accuracy. I would have been better off building a stand from scratch, placing that stand on my shelf and telling my friends that I built the ship in a cloaked configuration.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Warped9 said:


> But after all is said and done it still comes down to the essential disagreement: RC2 is taking a large step backward rather than building upon PL's success and moving forward. Their actions do not speak of a plan to build upon the existing customer base, but rather to milk a few remaining dollars from it and then cut it loose.





spe130 said:


> I've always felt RC2's best strategy would be to re-issue the best of the old AMT/Ertl kits, while producing new, accurate kits in a consistent scale. So far, they've started on this strategy. Whether it will continue, we shall see.


 How's this for waffling: I agree with both of you. The pessimist in me thinks Warped has it right on. The optimist in me hopes spe's right. As for the repops, I'll definitely get both sets of the 1/2500 Es and maybe another "adversary" kit. The "adversary" ships are ugly beasts, but I enjoyed building them the first time around.

José


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thom S. said:


> All right, both of ya, knock it off. I've spent the last hour cleaning up posts and deleting troll remarks _on both "sides"_ for the last hour and quite frankly, I'm tired.
> 
> This reissue has been planned to my knowledge for over seven months. Deal with it. It may not be as bad as you think after all.


You know, I feel that this really deserves a response. But I'm gonna let this go because I'm just too damned tired.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

And you've made it.

Bye.


----------

